# آيات من الكتاب المقدس عن التسامح



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

فإن كنتم تغفرون للناس زلاتهم،
يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم.
وإن كنتم لا تغفرون للناس زلاتهم، 
لا يغفر لكم أبوكم السماوي زلاتكم. (متى 6: 14 - 15 )

محتملين بعضكم بعضا , ومسامحين بعضكم بعض ان كان لاحد على احد شكوى . كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا انتم ايضا ً (كولوسي 3 : 13 )

وكونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض , شفوفين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله ايضا فى المسيح . (أفسس 4 : 32 )

ومتى وقفتم تصلون , فاغفروا ان كان لكم على احد شى ,لكى يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم الذى فى السموات زلاتكم وان لم تغفورا انتم لايغفر لكم ابوكم الذى فى السموات ايضا زلاتكم (مرقس 11: 25-26 )

تقدم بطرس وقال ليسوع:
يا سيد، كم مرةً يخطأ إليَّ أخي وأغفر له؟ أسـبـعَ مـــراتٍ؟ 
فـأجابه يسـوع:
لا سـبـعَ مـراتٍ، بـل سـبـعـيـن مـرةً سـبـعَ مـراتٍ. (متى 18 : 21 )

فقال يسوع ياابتاه إغفر لهم ،
لأنهم لا يعرفون ما يفعلون. (لوقا 24:34)


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2009)

> ومتى وقفتم تصلون , فاغفروا ان كان لكم على احد شى ,لكى يغفر لكم ايضا ابوكم الذى فى السموات زلاتكم وان لم تغفورا انتم لايغفر لكم ابوكم الذى فى السموات ايضا زلاتكم (مرقس 11: 25-26 )


 
ايات رااااااااائعه يا روزايه 
ميررررسى على الايات
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## candy shop (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أيات رااااااائعه

شكرااااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا كوكو يا عسل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

نورتي يا كاندي يا قمر بكلامك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2009)

​شكرا جدا


الرب يباركك

ويجعنا حبين متسامحين


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي يا نهيسي علي كلامك الجميل ده


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

> وكونوا لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض , شفوفين متسامحين كما سامحكم الله ايضا فى المسيح . (أفسس 4 : 32 )




*
جميل  يا روزاية

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

وكل سنة وانت طيبة
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

وانت طيب يا قمر

نورت بمرورك الجميل


----------



## عادل نسيم (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميلة جدا" الأيات التي تشير علي المغفرة ونحن مقبلين علي أستقبال عام جديد ... الرب يباركك ياروزاية*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يخليك يا عادل يا عسل

نورت يا جميل


----------



## newman_with_jesus (27 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومهم ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 
ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي جدا علي كلامك الرقيق زيك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اللاهوتى (7 نوفمبر 2013)

جميلة الايات دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك نورت الموضوع


----------

